# 335D upgrades/performace



## TxbimmerD (Jan 8, 2014)

New 335d owner 

Car: 2011 335d

Is there a thread somewhere talkin bout intakes and other projects on the d series. Exhaust etc? I have searched and can't find a good one. I have info on jbd chip and ecu flash. Just curious about what mechanical upgrades can b done? Bigger inter coolers?


----------



## ChasR (Aug 29, 2012)

I went the Evolve ecu flash route. Works great. Wagner makes a bigger intercooler. M3 suspension parts fit. There is a DPF delete (uncorks the exhaust) thread.


----------



## TxbimmerD (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks for the reply

What about intakes? I haven't seen any pics or heard of any production name brands?


----------



## ChasR (Aug 29, 2012)

THe Evolve and RennTech ECU tunes alone push the torque to the transmissions rated limit. There's not a lot of point going farther.


----------



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

ChasR said:


> I went the Evolve ecu flash route.


Did you have it done locally or did you send your ECU somewhere for tuning?


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

finnbmw said:


> Did you have it done locally or did you send your ECU somewhere for tuning?


I believe ChasR sent his ECU to the USA distributor for Evolve, which is:

Mach V Motorsports
45690 Elmwood Ct. #170
Sterling, VA* 20166
(571) 434-8333


----------

